# Discovered something different - Rubberized hard case



## Miranda7 (Jun 8, 2009)

I was thinking this case would make the Kindle less slippery and provide protection. Hopefully it won't be too bulky to fit inside an Oberon. I have ordered one and will post a review when it arrives.










http://cgi.ebay.com/RUBBERIZED-HARD-SLEEVE-SKIN-CASE-FOR-AMAZON-KINDLE-2_W0QQitemZ180365221216QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item29fe9add60&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1240|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

I have something similar for my cell phone that I absolutely love.  I can't wait to read your review to see if I want to pick one up for my Kindle.


----------



## DoubleDog (May 1, 2009)

I have my kindle in a clear case and is _just _fits inside my oberon cover. very tight fit, but I like the extra protection. i have both my phone and my mp3 player in a similar cases and rthey work well.

previously i would never think to read my kindle without a cover (too slippery) but the case makes it easier to hold. Good luck!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

This case looks very interesting.  Did you get the black, or were you able to pick from one of the other colors?  
deb


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

That looks fairly cool in an industrial way.  I'm curious now to see your review ...


----------



## Miranda7 (Jun 8, 2009)

The only colors I saw were black (rubberized), and clear (glossy) on ebay.


----------



## Skittlebrau (Jun 16, 2009)

wish they had one for the DX...


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

That looks kind of cool


----------



## Miranda7 (Jun 8, 2009)

I received this case and am ready to review....I like it alot.

This case is similar to those sold for cell phones, thin plastic with a rubbery coating.   It snaps on securely and looks nice.   All buttons and ports are easily accessible.  It provides excellent protection for the kindle, but does not cover the screen so you still need a sleeve or other case.  It would be great if they included a snap-on or slide-on front cover (like on a calculator), then no other cover would be needed.

The rubberized surface and ridges on the back greatly enhance the grippability of the kindle.  I have never felt comfortable reading my kindle naked, because it is so slippery.  With this case it is VERY easy to hold and feels secure in one hand.  My thumb rests in the space between the keyboard and the screen and doesn't slide.  It adds bulk and a little weight, but I didn't mind that.

The black matte finish seems to enhance screen contrast.  The rubberized surface is soft and shows a fingernail scratch.  I'm not sure how well it will hold up over time.

For night reading you can clip a booklight directly to it, if you have one with a clip that spreads wide enough. (My favorite light does not, so I put it back in a case at night)

I am impressed with the fit and quality, considering the price.  I would highly recommend this for anyone reads a naked kindle and wants more protection and grip, and anyone who wants more protection than a skin.   The only con....it snaps on so securely that it is tricky to take off the kindle, so it isn't good for a kindle who changes clothes frequently.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Miranda7 said:


> I received this case and am ready to review....I like it alot. This case is similar to those sold for cell phones, thin plastic with a rubbery coating...


I knowthis might sound like a weird question for someone mnot in a high heat area, but when holding for awhile does the black come off on your fingers at all? I have run into this with the similar covers for cell phones when if hanlding for any length of time (while driving, texting and playing with the car AC and stereo - JOKING!!!) noticed black smudging off on my fingers - especially my thumb.


----------



## Miranda7 (Jun 8, 2009)

I haven't used it outside in the heat, but haven't noticed any black coming off on my hands.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Miranda7 said:


> I haven't used it outside in the heat, but haven't noticed any black coming off on my hands.


Thanks for the reply. Maybe my thumbs just don't know their own strength??


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

can't tell from the picture how the kindle fits into the case.  does it slide in or is it a two piece "clam shell" case or some other method?


----------



## Miranda7 (Jun 8, 2009)

It is a two piece clamshell design, front and back snaps together securely all the way around the perimeter which is why it is tricky to take off.  It makes the kindle a bit thicker, but I find it much easier to hold than a naked kindle.  

Also, in regards to the black coming off, I haven't had any black come off, but it is very soft, already showing tiny surface scratches/scuffs in the places where my fingers/nails rub.  If this bothers you, get the clear plastic version.  I prefer a non slick/matte surface, so it is a worthy tradeoff for me.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Definitely very interested in your review.  I really like the looks of it.


----------

